# Jumping for Frisbee



## airbearmd (Jan 18, 2017)

I have a 2 Year old that has an absolute obsession in chasing and jumping for freebees. He is the 5th Shepherd my wife and I have owned over the length of our 42 year marriage. We recently retired and now have the time to devote to this guy that we were not able to with the others, and consequently work him hard about 5 days a week. One of the activities is throwing the Frisbee. I would never have guessed that a dog weighing 90 lbs could jump that high. It is a beautiful thing to watch, but we are worried about him doing damage to his hips, or god forbid, breaking something. We would appreciate any thoughts on this from folks with similar concerns.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Every injury Crank has ever had was frisbee related. He's sliced paws open and sprained a tail back flipping and landing on his back and rolling making a catch. You just have to be careful but an injury will happen at some point.

I tend to make them fetch up a slight to moderate incline because it takes away a lot of the impact and it tends to slow them down a bit. Mistakes and accidents still happen sometimes but I keep doing it anyway because the dog loves it.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Bad idea, very hard on joints. I try to avoid jumping as much as possible and even made a ramp for my pup to use getting in and out of the back of my truck. She's only 63 lbs btw.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would play Frisbee with Jack Russel sized dogs but never with a GSD. Or throw them low only so he doesn't have to jump.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I always played frisbee with my Mayzie. She was a lean 70lbs and we played up until the day before she died suddenly at 11 years old (from cancer, hemangiosarcoma). No injuries and I tried to avoid making her jump and gave her easy throws when she was older. She loved it.


----------

